# Smith College Police Sgt.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Police Sergeant*
Smith College 
in Northampton, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 07/19/2021
*Job Number: *R-202100536
Campus Safety
*Job Description
Job Summary*
Provide supervision and mentorship to the campus safety staff. Participate in and oversee community initiatives that will build relationships between the department and community members. Implement problem solving techniques when applicable. Engage the community in smaller groups to enhance the department's programs and events. Provide security and safety services to the campus. Exercise police authority and discretion to ensure the prompt delivery of professional law enforcement and other services to students, faculty, staff and visitors.
_Take appropriate actions to support a diverse workforce and participate in the College's efforts to create a respectful, inclusive, and welcoming work environment._
*Essential Functions*

Directly accountable for the actions and performance of each employee or student worker under their immediate control.
Assist in any community outreach events that are sponsored by this department.
Coordinate crime prevention programs by aiding the Chief or Lieutenant in coordinating and/or presenting special programs to the community.
Patrol the campus grounds and buildings by vehicle, foot or other approved means.
Respond to incidents within the Campus jurisdiction along with other members of this department and assume control and direction of the Campus Police response.
Follow, enforce and report violations of all Department and College rules, regulations, guidelines, policies and procedures through the chain of command by reports, memos and verbal communication.
Supervise personnel assigned to events, parties and other situations that occur on the assigned shift. Ensures crowd control, fire safety and proper security staffing.
Receive, investigate, document and respond to complaints regarding the Department and/or the College community, including all types of crimes. Assigns Officers to investigate, follow-up and respond to incidents. Review and evaluate quality and quantity of work performed. Review all reports generated through IMC and logs on the assigned shift. Ensure proper timely documentation, investigation and follow-up of incidents according to professional law enforcement standards.
Assess incidents and request backup aid from the Northampton Police or Northampton Fire department as necessary according to established protocols.
Administer first aid and CPR to injured people; transport ill/injured people to Health Services and/or arrange for ambulance transport to local hospitals in accordance with established procedures. Assist Health Services staff with patients as needed.
Comply with and enforce all State and local laws within the College's authority and with all College policies and procedures.
Coordinate activities if and when necessary during shift assignment with the Northampton Police and other law enforcement officials in accordance with established policies and procedures and as assigned by the Lieutenant or Chief.
Provide written evaluations and disciplines employees on the assigned shift within established guidelines.
Ensure that departmental staffing levels are maintained in accordance with established procedures and policies. Call in additional staff in order to meet the needs of emergency or other situations on the campus.
Maintain criminal justice certifications as required by the Chief of Police. Attend training, seminars and meetings as assigned.
Responsible for insuring that arrests and protective custodies are proper under the applicable laws; that prisoners are given those rights afforded under State and Federal Laws, that all Department and court paperwork is completed in a timely manner; that prisoner injuries are documented in writing and first aid is rendered; transport to the lockup, hospital or court is accomplished in a safe manner; that booking paperwork is completed including an assessment of suicide risk and that a suicide monitor is in place while the person is under the Department's control. Responsible for insuring constant suicide monitoring of prisoners and that bail is offered according to accepted court practice.
Ensure a prompt response to health and safety hazards in the Department's patrol areas. Perform visual inspections and identify safety, lighting and other hazards. Take corrective action.
Coordinate court appearances, acts as court officer as assigned.
Attend all department staff meetings.
Cross trained in dispatch.
Act as a resource to other staff members as a problem-solver and mentor.
Will be the backup to the Lieutenant's functions and any other duties as assigned.
*Other Functions*
_All employees are expected to participate in the College's efforts to create a respectful, inclusive, and welcoming work environment._
*Minimum Qualifications (knowledge, skills, education, experience, certifications, licenses)*

Completion of a Full-Time Academy (Special State/SSPO or Municipal).
Five + years' experience in law enforcement, preferably on a college campus.
_Experience working with individuals from diverse backgrounds._
*Skills*

Demonstrated ability to work independently and strong decision-making skills.
Demonstrated ability to multi-task and to manage emergency situations.
Excellent personnel management skills & excellent reliability over the years.
*Additional Information*
_*Clery Act Emergency Mass Notifications:*_
The Sergeants are authorized to issue an emergency mass notification to alert members of our communities about serious crimes against people (e.g. active shooter) or serious incidents (e.g. explosion) that occur. In these situations, time is of the essence. Upon receipt of the initial information, the Lieutenant will use his/her best judgment as to whether the emergency notification needs to be sent out immediately for the protection of life or can be delayed a short time when the threat is not imminent and the Lieutenant has the ability to gather further information and/or consult with the Chief or Vice President. When the incident is an evolving situation, which allows for consultation with Chief and/or college administrators, the Lieutenant will consult with said persons.

_*Supervision Exercised:*_
Supervision will be exercised over Corporals, Police Officers, Reserve Police Officers, Security Guards, Dispatchers and student workers as applicable.
Please attach *BOTH *a current resume and a cover letter in order for your application to be considered for this position . *You may combine your resume and cover letter into a single file or attach multiple files to your application, but BE SURE you have provided all attachments BEFORE SUBMITTING your application.

You will NOT be able to attach additional files after you have hit the Submit button.
*
Review of applications will begin
July 19, 2021
*About Smith College*
Located in Northampton, MA, Smith College is one of the largest women's colleges in the country and is dedicated to excellence in teaching and research across the liberal arts. A faculty of outstanding scholars interact with students in small classes, as advisors, and through student-faculty research projects. The College is a member of the Five College Consortium with Amherst, Hampshire and Mt. Holyoke Colleges, and the University of Massachusetts Amherst. Students cross-enroll and faculty cross-teach across the Five Colleges.
Smith College is an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, gender, age, color, religion, national origin, disability, sexual orientation, gender identity and expression or veteran status in the recruitment and employment of faculty and staff, and the operation of any of its programs and activities, as specified by all applicable laws and regulations. Women, minorities, veterans and individuals with disabilities are encouraged to apply.
Smith College is an EO/AA/Vet/Disability Employer.


----------



## WMA7787 (May 4, 2014)

Our mission includes the following recommendations:

*Continue to be unarmed.*
Continue to be sworn officers, which requires a high standard of ongoing training in areas including deescalation, crisis intervention and mental health response, and reduces the need for local and state law enforcement presence on campus.
Reduce vehicle patrols on* campus in favor of bicycles and walking.*
Continue to refuse any voluntary requests to release any information regarding the citizenship or immigration status of any student, staff or faculty member unless legally compelled to do so. Should the college be subpoenaed for such information, Smith will seek legal counsel before taking any steps to comply.

What mission goals to have when your purpose is to protect the lives and property of the community.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

I would never work for any college in the Pioneer Valley under any circumstance in any role, law enforcement or otherwise. They are some of the worst of a bad lot when it comes communism.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

It's pretty apparent that NONE of these combined Police Departments that have been created for colleges have worked out. Not a surprise at all.


----------

